# 16 minutes evacuation time - IBS diet



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm so excited to share this so please try this and advise how you went. I can't remember ever evacuating in 16 minutes. This diet assumes that you're not gluten-intolerant. This is the full diet, all low FODMAP except for the bread.

This is a no hunger diet, meaning whenever you feel hungry have wholemeal bread, although I don't have more than 6 pieces a day. The particular type of bread I get is a high top and very light. Finish eating as early as you can, no later than 6.30pm if you have to get up early. This is the same diet I've had previously but with a longer evacuation time when eating later at 8.00 or 9.00 pm and going to bed later. Strictly no alcohol and I drink water (no juice) in the evening and during the day.

Breakfast 8.00 am:

Porridge oats with A2 milk, 1 egg & 2 wholemeal toast (light, not dense) with strawberry jam

pot of tea (about 3 cups)

Lunch 12:00

Salad: lettuce, cucumber, tomato, grated carrot, 6 olives, cheese

2 wholemeal bread with peanut butter and jam (eaten slowly)

Dinner 6.00pm: Vege bake: 4 pieces of bacon shortcuts, mashed potato & pumpkin, bok choy, peas, cheese

2 wholemeal toast with jam

1 banana & yoghurt

Bowel movements the next day (am): 9.00, 9.03, 9.08, 9.10, 9.16

First digestion gas was around 2.00pm, 2 hours after the lunch. There were a total of about 10 gasses up to bedtime. You would probably get better results without the bread but I get hungry without it.


----------

